# Rb26 Cylinder head wanted.



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

As title...prefer one that doesn't need work , let me know what you got...

Cheers...... Lee.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Up.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorted ....please remove.


----------

